# Lifestyles & Discussion > Privacy & Data Security >  Schools use GPS to track students who skip

## tangent4ronpaul

http://technolog.msnbc.msn.com/_news...dents-who-skip

Skipping class, though frowned upon, is practically a rite of passage for young teens, but thanks to an elaborate system involving GPS being used by some school districts, it is practically being eliminated completely.

The Orange County Register reports that the Anaheim Union High School District in California is currently participating in a pilot program which involves using a combination of Global Positioning System technology, automated telephone reminders, and one-on-one coaching to cut down on truancy. It's similar to programs being used in Baltimore and San Antonio.

Basically any students in the seventh- or eighth-grade who have four or more unexcused absences over the course of a school year can be put into the Anaheim program. They will be assigned a GPS tracking device about the size of a cell phone, and they'll need to use it regularly, the newspaper said:
[...]


Conditioning kids to get chipped..... great! - NOT!  

This stuff is getting THICK!

-t

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

//

----------


## Dr.3D

> http://technolog.msnbc.msn.com/_news...dents-who-skip
> 
> Skipping class, though frowned upon, is practically a rite of passage for young teens, but thanks to an elaborate system involving GPS being used by some school districts, it is practically being eliminated completely.
> 
> The Orange County Register reports that the Anaheim Union High School District in California is currently participating in a pilot program which involves using a combination of Global Positioning System technology, automated telephone reminders, and one-on-one coaching to cut down on truancy. It's similar to programs being used in Baltimore and San Antonio.
> 
> Basically any students in the seventh- or eighth-grade who have four or more unexcused absences over the course of a school year can be put into the Anaheim program. *They will be assigned a GPS tracking device about the size of a cell phone, and they'll need to use it regularly, the newspaper said:*
> [...]
> 
> ...


So they give the device to someone else who is where they are supposed to be and everything seems normal?

----------


## Anti Federalist

> So they give the device to someone else who is where they are supposed to be and everything seems normal?


When they will just switch to this:



"House arrest" non removable GPS tracker.

http://www.cmgtrac.com/products/tatt...y-features.asp

----------


## oyarde

> So they give the device to someone else who is where they are supposed to be and everything seems normal?


Yep .

----------


## CaseyJones

it likely has a voice recognition thing

----------


## Travlyr

Wow... just wow.

----------


## low preference guy

wow

----------


## DamianTV

The first lesson that is taught in public schools is Submission.

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

> the first lesson that is taught in public schools is submission.


no $#@!!

----------


## Austrian Econ Disciple

Well, there can be no doubt that schools are incarceration centers.

----------


## Brooklyn Red Leg

I wish I could say I am surprised....but not anymore.

----------


## 00_Pete

More Big Brother/Brave New World but hey...if parents agree its all good. Kids, unless they pay for their own living, belong to their parents. In fact, if parents agreed to add some kind of taser system to the device i would be fine with that.

(im ignoring the fact that taxpayers are paying for this but thats another issue)

----------


## Icymudpuppy

Not on my kids.  I'm likely going to be the one who is taking them somewhere.

----------


## axiomata

What about Wisc teachers who skip?

----------


## t0rnado

This is straight out of the book "Little Brother". On a side note, don't these devices make it easier for child molesting teachers to know where these kids are?

----------


## Dr.3D

> Well, there can be no doubt that schools are incarceration centers.


I was thinking more along the lines of government programming centers.  

It shall be mandatory each and every child attend the programming center to make sure they understand the proper role of government is to be their caretaker.  Should they excel at the primary programming, the government will give them grants to make it easy for them to voluntarily go into debt acquiring more government programming from government assisted institutions of 'higher learning'.

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

> What about Wisc teachers who skip?


You know those shock collars for dogs that are remote controlled (to control barking) or activated if they leave a set area?  Yea, that would be a good use of taxpayer funds!  

better yet if they were programed to go off with the spouting of socialist agendas....

----------


## RileyE104

I am serious when I say that skipping or being late to class should NOT be punishable, neither by the school OR by law.

Why? The student ALREADY suffers by a lowered grade. This is about teaching students RESPONSIBILITY. If the student sees that their grades are suffering, they will return and start doing better. I know by experience. IF the student is "too far gone", then let them disappear from the system. That may sound cold, but if they don't want to be there then there is NO NEED for them to be there. I've had enough of the "no child left behind" movement. If they can't be voluntarily compelled to be there, LET THEM GO! They might be better off doing something else. Compulsory education is bull$#@!. I do not and will never support any planks found in the Communist Manifesto. People, whether old or young, have to WANT to educate themselves. Furthermore, the education given by government is nothing more than propaganda (other than math, science and the classes that actually teach some sort of skill).

Now, this GPS crap is total bull$#@!. My generation has seen a TERRIBLE transformation of the public education system into a mini-scale police state and dictatorship. Cameras in the halls and classrooms (similar to red-light cameras), mandatory ID badges (similar to the "National ID card"), metal detectors (the TSA), etc. etc. etc. I was suspended once for a SHIRT that I wore because it had a picture of Texas and had my area-code over it. So go ahead and add no freedom of speech to the long list of reasons why public education SUCKS.

----------


## Carson

Neck collar?

----------


## 00_Pete

> You know those shock collars for dogs that are remote controlled (to control barking) or activated if they leave a set area?  Yea, that would be a good use of taxpayer funds!  
> 
> better yet if they were programed to go off with the spouting of socialist agendas....


Or one of those collars from the movie "Wedlock" with Rutger Hauer.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Neck collar?





> Or one of those collars from the movie "Wedlock" with Rutger Hauer.

----------

